# penn z series



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

does anyone restore these penn reels? im looking to have the black parts repainted and maybe the guts polished to look like new. shoot me a pm if anyone can help me with this


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might want to give Ron a call at Rod N Reel Depot. Not sure he does but might know someone.

Skip


----------



## meathunter (Nov 4, 2009)

YOU CAN DO THIS YOURSELF, A PIECE OF FINE SANDPAPER AND SOME STEEL WOOL WILL STRIP THE OLD PAINT (BE SURE TO TAPE ANY PART YOU DON'T WANT SPRAYED) THE INSIDE PARTS ARE EASY TO REMOVE, FIRST WASH REAL GOOD WITH HOT WATER AND DAWN DISH SOAP THEN POLISH WITH STEEL WOOL OR A DREMMEL TOOL WITH A FINE WIRE BRUSH ATTACHMENT. RELUBE EACH PART BEFORE REINSTALLING... BUY A CAN OF GOOD GLOSS SPRAY PAINT AND A CAN OF GOOD PRIMER. SPRAY WITH PRIMER AND AFTER DRYING SMOOTH WITH SANDPAPER THEN PRIME AGAIN, THEN SMOOTH AGAIN. WAIT TILL THE NEXT DAY TO SPRAY WITH BLACK PAINT, SMOOTH ANY RUNS BEFORE RESPRAYING. YOU CAN ADD AS MANY COATS AS YOU WISH FOR A DEEP, GLOSSY FINISH. TAKES A LITTLE TIME BUT GIVES YOU A GOOD FEELING AFTER DOING IT YOURSELF.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

sounds good. i might try it out


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

need to check out stvtackett's Penns here on the forum . I believe he powder-coats his Z's and they look great ! (love the white one !)


----------

